# Back from the Jack, with pics.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

10 hours down and 9 hours back.  What a trip.  We had a blast though.  Sorry Larry, no spooning involved.  (You have a worped imagination dude  )  The competitors down there were so gracious.  We spoke to a lot of teams and handed out a bunch of BBQ 4 U cards.  The international teams were the best to watch for entertainment.  The Brits had the best crowd.



 

 

 


The award ceremony went on, and on, and on.  I think they thanked every volunteer and sponser by name.

A big thanks to Mike, Aaron, Adrian, and Denise of Dizzy Pig Canada for alowing us to hang out with them.  There is a lot to be said about canadian beer.  GOOD stuff.  We also got to sample thier brisket, ribs and pork.  Now I understand how we keep getting our butts kicked by the Dizzy Pig teams  .



 

 

 



I had the pleasure in meeting Ray Lampe (Doctor BBQ).  He is one of my favorite BBQ Book Authors.  He was there representing Big Green Egg.  





The small town of Lynchburg Tenn swelled to 30,000 people.  They were shipping people in on shuttle busses from the local high school parking lot 2 miles away.  



 

 

 

 


Took the tour of the Jack Daniels Distillery on saturday.  That was well worth it.  The smells in there are intoxicating.



 

 

 

 

 



It was great to see the Dizzy Pig US team as well.  Chris is a great guy.


----------



## john pen (Oct 30, 2006)

nice pics, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2006)

Great pics, thanks Bill


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 30, 2006)

nice pic Bill  thanks for sharing


----------



## Griff (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Bill.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice pics...hey Pen...what about a road trip next year in the pen moblie?   something to think about John....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Great pics Bill!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 30, 2006)

ROAD TRIP....next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great pics Bill. Smells great in that warehouse don't it?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice pics Bill


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 31, 2006)

It was a great time spent with a great friend and fellow Que'r.  I can say that if we ever make it to the Jack.  I will feel better prepared by being there beforehand.  To compete there must be an overwhelming experience.

Mike, It was quite a pleasure to be there with you guys and see you get your name called.  To have your  name called at The Jack is a great honor and you  must be floating on cloud 9.

Once again... It was an awesome time and I hope one day to have the honor to compete there myself.

Hey.... maybe next year all you guys can ROAD TRIP to support one or both of us.   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] 

Gary


----------



## john pen (Oct 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nice pics...hey Pen...what about a road trip next year in the pen moblie?   something to think about John....



Always up for a road trip...we picking anyone else up on the way ??? Plenty o' room !!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: The Jack*



			
				Qfan said:
			
		

> Chris cooked the ribs and chicken and I looked after the pork and brisket



 :roll: That may have worked if you weren't fast asleep when the cookers needed more fuel . . .


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2006)

There was a shot right across somebody's bow.


----------

